# I can't stand being around my sister - are you unhappy with your sibling(s)?



## nekosync (Jun 15, 2014)

This is kind of long, but... I have to get this off my chest.

My sister is 23, and I'm 13. Whenever I'm feeling happy/confident, she always finds some way to ruin my day.

She criticizes my appearance. She actually tried to rub this exfoliating cream on my face when I wasn't looking. Whenever I'm out in public with her, she feels the need to say something like "I don't like your shoes/hair/shirt/etc.". She _knows_ that I can't do anything about it now that I'm out - why does she have to be so stuck up, petty and mean? Once, she had a packet of doughnuts, and I think one of my brothers had a couple. She saw that, and started blaming me for eating them when I didn't even touch them. I told her this, then she calls me a "fat cow" and stomps off. I really felt like hitting her then.

Like the doughnut incident, she blames me for everything! Once her mail was opened, and she blamed ME. AGAIN. I didn't even _touch_ her stupid mail, but then she yells at me then says she's not buying me any Christmas presents (it was December at the time). She's so petty.

When I was younger, she was always trying to persuade me to put makeup on. She tried putting eye-liner on me, and I kept refusing. She eventually stopped and pushed me away.

When she was living at my parents' house, she refused to help out and just sat on the sofa all day watching Desperate Housewives.

She's disgusting. She has hay-fever, and keeps sneezing and leaving her dirty tissues around for someone else to clean it up for her. Also, when I was trying to read my book, she goes right up to me and starts this annoying tangent about how it's "okay to go to parties". She kept on rambling, and I could smell her horrible breath. She even burped in my face, too. -_-

She thinks that, as a woman, she deserves special treatment from men.

She acts like a creep. Once I was just doing my homework and she just got really close to me and kept staring.

When she has friends over, she always makes me get them food and drinks. I'm not her servant - she should just get off her own lazy butt and _do something for HERSELF_ for a change.

She keeps calling me fat when I exercise for 8 hours (sometimes more) and eat healthily. She thinks she's too skinny and is struggling with gaining weight, but I NEVER say anything rude to her; I try to help her. Can't she just do the same for me?

She always makes fun of me for things that I cannot change about myself. She tries to slap my butt and squeeze my breasts, making perverted comments. I already feel insecure about my butt, but she just makes sure to say stuff like "It gets bigger every day!".

*I CANNOT stand her.* I think she's pathetic; she, 23, victimizes her 13-year-old sister just to make herself feel superior.

EDIT: She also tries to hit me, too. It doesn't hurt at all because she's really skinny and I do Judo, but it's still insulting. I've NEVER laid a finger on her, yet she has the nerve to do that to me? She's lucky I haven't thrown her.


----------



## oak (Jun 15, 2014)

Just print out what you wrote & make her read it. Maybe it'll knock some sense into her.


----------



## gooieooie (Jun 15, 2014)

Wow. She sounds like a jerk.

I'm constantly told I'm lucky for being a single child.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow. She sounds like a jerk.

I'm constantly told I'm lucky for being a single child. In other words, no siblings.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 15, 2014)

My older siblings would torture me all the time. Now, they've moved out. I still have a younger brother but he plays video games all day and we don't really speak.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Ignore her. That's all you can do, really. I mean, she doesn't sound like a very nice person to me, and, you don't need that in life, do you? Just ignore her. Whatever trouble she gets in because of her actions shouldn't have to fall back on you.


----------



## nekosync (Jun 15, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Ignore her. That's all you can do, really. I mean, she doesn't sound like a very nice person to me, and, you don't need that in life, do you? Just ignore her. Whatever trouble she gets in because of her actions shouldn't have to fall back on you.


I'm going to try that when she decides to be irritating again. Thank you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> My older siblings would torture me all the time. Now, they've moved out. I still have a younger brother but he plays video games all day and we don't really speak.


I'm sorry about that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



noahmeow said:


> Just print out what you wrote & make her read it. Maybe it'll knock some sense into her.



She'd probably find some way to get me in trouble for it.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 15, 2014)

Eww she sounds like a mess. She's too old to be acting like a brat.

My sister is annoying. She is like 14/15 (I don't even know) and she's grumpy all the time and goofs off on her ipod all day. It's frustrating.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

She _does_ sound like a mess, but I love my little sister and we are really close.


----------



## King (Jun 15, 2014)

I have siblings, too. An older brother and sister. My sister moved out when I was five (which was really hard for me b/c she protected me from my brother..) My brother always hit me, called me names, locked me outside, and once while he was babysitting me, made me stand in a corner for 4 hours with no food or bathroom breaks. Now that I'm older, my brother just hits me lots and my sister constantly calls me ugly and anorexic. 

TLDR; Siblings suck in my experience, but don't worry! Once you move out you'll barely ever see them


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 15, 2014)

She's a "princess" so yeah, a little (my sister)


----------



## nekosync (Jun 15, 2014)

King said:


> I have siblings, too. An older brother and sister. My sister moved out when I was five (which was really hard for me b/c she protected me from my brother..) My brother always hit me, called me names, locked me outside, and once while he was babysitting me, made me stand in a corner for 4 hours with no food or bathroom breaks. Now that I'm older, my brother just hits me lots and my sister constantly calls me ugly and anorexic.
> 
> TLDR; Siblings suck in my experience, but don't worry! Once you move out you'll barely ever see them


That's horrible! Have you told anyone else about it?


----------



## King (Jun 15, 2014)

nekosync said:


> That's horrible! Have you told anyone else about it?



Yeah. My parents say I'm too old to be bothered by that kind of stuff  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## nekosync (Jun 15, 2014)

King said:


> Yeah. My parents say I'm too old to be bothered by that kind of stuff  ?\_(ツ)_/?


That's ridiculous; your brother is abusing you. You shouldn't let him do that to you.


----------



## goodra (Jun 15, 2014)

you said "when she was living at your parents' house", i assume she doesn't anymore, right? does she visit often? if she doesn't then ignoring her is the best you can do

if she's there a lot you could try telling your parents or something? maybe record her if they don't believe you, if it's an audio-only recording she probably won't notice

i really don't have any good advice. i have a younger sister, we get along really well and rarely fight


----------



## nekosync (Jun 15, 2014)

goodra said:


> you said "when she was living at your parents' house", i assume she doesn't anymore, right? does she visit often? if she doesn't then ignoring her is the best you can do
> 
> if she's there a lot you could try telling your parents or something? maybe record her if they don't believe you, if it's an audio-only recording she probably won't notice
> 
> i really don't have any good advice. i have a younger sister, we get along really well and rarely fight


My parents know what she's like, and are annoyed by it too. They don't really do much when she criticizes me.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

She doesn't sound too nice to be around. :c

Me and my sister used to be really close. We still are really, but she was obviously ahead of me growing up. I guess that made it a shock for me when she no longer wanted to play with her sylvanian families with me. (They're collectible toys kind of). 
I can pretty much remember the day that it happened too. The day she hit the age of 13 and got a laptop for her birthday. From then on she lived in her room. 

We bicker a lot (kind of like me and my mum), but there are nice times when we laugh together too.


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 15, 2014)

I hate my sister enough that when I move out, I'll rarely visit.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 15, 2014)

23 and still acting like a spoiled baby. _Great._ I would have pummeled her by now. 

On a personal note, I love my big (half)brother. He's never been perfect, but he is 100% behind me in whatever I do and not at all afraid to hug me or tell me he loves me. Mushy stuff, I know- but he's been there for me during some of the worst points of my life. Like, times that even my boyfriend couldn't be there for me. 

Seeing him and his daughter this summer is going to be pretty sweet.


----------



## LilD (Jun 15, 2014)

23 and still living at home? She need to grow up...a lot.  I couldn't wait to gtfo when I turned adult and picking on my younger sibs was the last thing on my mind, lol.  

It will get better when you get older, or when your sister realizes she an adult.  Be the better person and keep your cool, it's the best way to handle jerky peeps. GL OP

My bro and sis would get in to it when we were younger, it got better when we were older.


----------



## epona (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm the youngest of five and have a really bad relationship with my siblings
my two oldest sisters are 27 and 25 respectively, and i don't really know either of them
i was quite young when they moved out and they both live very far away, which limits how much i can see them. the older one got married last year and i felt like i couldn't even have a proper conversation with her at the wedding, i mean it just doesn't feel like we're siblings at all
with my other sister there was a two-year age gap between us, and we never got along at all, probably because i lived with her my whole life (my other three siblings all moved out at separate stages)
she unfortunately passed away last year, and i sound like a monster when i say i don't miss her, but i don't
we had a horrible horrible relationship and were always trying to one-up one another, even when we were both really ill, and it was just such a toxic atmosphere between us

the only one of my siblings that i really really get along with is my brother, he's 22 and we have a lot in common, and i feel like he's the only person who wants to protect and look out for me
unfortunately i don't see him often at all, he travels a lot


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 15, 2014)

I can't stand being around anyone in my house.


----------



## ACNiko (Jun 15, 2014)

Me and my sister are best friends. Of course she can be a pain sometimes, but we really get along good.


----------



## Jawile (Jun 15, 2014)

sometimes
half of the time my sister hates me, ignoring me when i talk to her, and just being an overall *****
but sometimes we'll play minecraft or mario kart and have a freaking great time together
so... maybe??


----------



## Lauren (Jun 15, 2014)

My sister steals everything i own and doesn't tell me. I could be going on a nightout and had bought some new make up that day. When its about 6/7pm and i come to use said make up, it'll be in her bag with my ?200 straighteners and then probably the shoes I want to wear, 20 miles away. Its annoying! I cant have anything. ?300 ipod, she stole for 6 MONTHS, i was ready to buy a new one and i picked up "her" iPod to check, it said 32GB  I WAS SO MAD. Hers is 8gb btw. She's taken alcohol, ipad, she broke my iphone. I just cant deal with it. The amount of shoes she's stolen and clothes she's ruined! I don't buy cheap either, anyone that knows me knows this.

She will one second call me fat and disgusting, the next she'll be wearing my clothes? She's 15 and I'm 20 and FED UP.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 15, 2014)

Your sister reminds me of my sister, I'm sorry you have to go through this.  I got disgusted about leaving her tissues everywhere. (I have allergies as well but I try my best to keep clean)

Yes, I hate my sister. (I'm a boy, and we're the same age). I love her, but she can be such a pain..
The worst thing she ever did (and this was very recent- about a week and a half ago) was she stole my moms wallet. My mom is in charge of money in our house so A LOT of money that we have in our family, she has (and I'm pretty sure a lot of that money was in her wallet.)


----------



## Bunlily (Jun 15, 2014)

As a 23 year old myself, i would never treat my sister like that. Even though i'm the younger one if i had a younger sibling i would want to be protective of them and help them through life. She honestly reminds me of a bratty teenager (not saying all teens are bratty) and needs to be put in her place. What do your parents say about her behavior?


----------



## LambChoppa (Jun 15, 2014)

I think you should tell your sister how you think of her. Don't tell her to be mean, tell her to let her know if she 
doesn't change somewhere in life there's is a possibility you're cutting her off. 
She def sounds like a kid who grew into an adult and never learned to work for herself and to stop relying on others. Based
on what I read. 
But I'm getting a feeling you're not getting jokes here and there as well. Siblings WILL call you fat to mess with you, show off in front of friends, and so on and so fourth. They give no mercy :/ Sometimes you might think they're insults, but maybe she's complementing you. When people say my butt is big, I take it as a compliment cause it usually is. 
I can tell she loves you. I wouldn't touch anybody with makeup I didn't like. She's just probably never matured and is still
annoying. However if you don't like something she does, act like the dominant one and take control. If you step up with dominance, she'll back down. 
Goodluck, I have the same problem.


----------



## nekosync (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you all for the posts!


----------



## Lassy (Jun 16, 2014)

noahmeow said:


> Just print out what you wrote & make her read it. Maybe it'll knock some sense into her.



Yeah she might realize that she is a total a**hole


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 16, 2014)

I have 3 little brother, LITTLE ANNOYING BROTHERS, I cant talk on the phone without having their voice in the background screaming and yelling and fighting, which is what they do 24/7


----------



## unravel (Jun 16, 2014)

I never love and talk to my sister so why would I even talk to her if she is disrespectful. I'm always alone in my room and play music/video games and I'm not comfortable  to study if shes here.


----------



## Piroshi (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, your sister sounds pretty awful. Did your parents ever try to stop it? I don't think I could deal with that. 


Spoiler: Long post about stepsister



I don't have any siblings, but I do have a stepsister who I hated when I lived with her. We had to share a room because our house only had two bedrooms, and she would constantly lock herself up in there in the dark. She'd always leave half-eaten food in there for days and never opened the window, so it smelled awful. Even after her dad told her she couldn't eat in there anymore, she'd still sneak food in there and then lie when someone confronted her about it, even if it was blatantly obvious that she had eaten in there (like the plate still sitting in there). Whenever anyone asked her to take out her dishes or clothes so they could wash them, she'd never do it and get irritated that anyone asked. She also didn't how people washed her clothes but didn't want to do the laundry herself, and then she'd get upset because she had no clothes clean. She constantly wasted food too. She'd make a huge plate of food and then throw most of it away, and most of the time she'd just end up eating sandwiches. 

She'd also purposely try to start arguments with my mom and then lie to her dad about it. Eventually his work shift changed and he got to witness it for himself. She'd constantly lie about everything though. She'd tell her dad that it was horrible at her mom's house and that people abused her there (which was why she moved in with us in the first place), but then when something didn't go her way she'd turn right around and tell her mom the same thing about us. She'd also purposely sit out in the living room on the phone with her mom and trash talk everyone else, then she'd get angry when people asked her to go talk in her room. One time she told the counselor at school that her dad abused her when in reality he just gave her a small push toward the car when she wouldn't stop arguing before school. We ended up with Child Protective Services at our house one day because of it. 

Eventually she got kicked out of the house over an argument that started with Parmesan cheese and somehow escalated to throwing empty cans at her dad and kicking walls. She then moved in with her aunt and uncle, who eventually got sick of her too, so when she got a job she was allowed to move back in with us for a while until she saved up enough money to get her own place. Her dad was planning on letting her stay for a while, but she got kicked out again because she couldn't keep from arguing and she kept spending all of her money on unnecessary things. Even with all of that, she still thankfully never seemed to have much of a problem with me. Probably just because I tried to avoid her as much as possible. Well, except for the time I purposely bumped into her and made her drop the phone because she wouldn't move out of the middle of the kitchen entrance while talking (very loudly) to her mom. There was only so much I could put up with.


----------



## Glaed (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh my god, your sister sounds horrible. At 23, you should absolutely know better than to treat someone like that. I wonder, at 23, is she maybe moving out soon? That might be a little hope for you, that you won't have to live with her anymore. 

My brother is usually okay, but I can't talk too personally to him, because he has some archaic ideas about women. He believes women should be paid less than men, because "men are more biologically suited to do hard work than women". 
And my bro constantly mocks gay people in front of me, even though I've told him I'm a lesbian. (My parents do that too though, so I guess he just joins in.)
He's 16 btw, I'm 20. Luckily I'm in college, so I don't see him too often.


----------



## macuppie (Jun 16, 2014)

Aww I'm so sorry. I also have a terrible relationship with my sister. For starters she is kind of psycho. I mean that she has 3 year old tantrums and never does anything to help out. She breaks lots of stuff (many holes in the walls of our house because of her) and if someone doesn't do something she likes, then she flips. I wake up to her screaming sometimes. She never listens to anyone (I try talking to her and she ignores me COMPLETELY). I also hate how she always wants to know what I'm eating. She's off to collage in a year so I will hold off from killing her.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 16, 2014)

Lol! Sorry for laughing, but she sounds pretty weird. 

I have two younger brothers - one lives in another town and the youngest still lives at home. I get along good with both of them but  they don't get along with each other.


----------



## mayorgeorgia (Jun 16, 2014)

Ughh my sisters are annoying


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 16, 2014)

My best advice is to criticize her back. She seems to be more into petty attacks at your self esteem. Which leads me to believe she's insecure about herself. Use that. Point out her flaws constantly. Use her own attacks against her. For example, next time she tries to exfoliate you say, "Don't you think you need that more?" But only if you feel safe doing so.

I have an older brother, but he lives with my dad. He's pretty good. I'm worse to him than he is to me. He also gets me free coffee because he works as a barista. We're only a year and a half apart so we kind of had to grow up together. I did used to beat him up a lot, which is weird because now he's pretty tall and I'm this average sized girl. I had anger issues as a child.


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

Sisters are annoying this one time I was watching hit TV show the big bang theory and I was laughing so hard and then she walked up to me and started doing the gangnam style dance in front of television.

I cannot stand


----------



## Beardo (Jun 16, 2014)

My sister pisses me off all the time. She's 13, and throws tantrums a lot. She barely ever leaves the house, or the computer, and ignores me for it. My mom sometimes has to physically pull her off of it. She's always telling me 'stay off of there' after she's been on for 4 hours. She's small, pale, and thin, and the worst part is she's a vegetarian and barely eats a thing. She's always calling me fat, and some of her friends call me chubby. I try to be nice to them and her, but she's still an ******* to me. I get blamed for a lot of her ****, and have to put up with being hit and having my hair pulled. I'm always being bothered by her too. We joke around a lot, but its the little things that build up and make me snap. My parents call me 'mean' and rude because I say stuff like 'shut up', 'I hate you', and ect., but its only because of how irritated I always am at her. Plus, she acts like I'm her slave sometimes.


She also mocks me quite a bit, which pisses me off even more.


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

Beardo said:


> She also mocks me quite a bit, which pisses me off even more.


you should ask her if she likes stardust witch mereru


----------



## mayorsam (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry your sister is so mean to you. Siblings definitely shouldn't act like that.
I think all siblings have their moments of rivalry, but her being like that to you constantly is just.. gross, really. Especially because of how old she is, and that YOU are the mature one. You shouldn't _have_ to be the mature one. I applaud you.

My brother is 6 years older than me, and we had a pretty rocky relationship when we were really little, but now he's a good brother. Occasionally he's a horrible brother though.

I think the main thing is that everybody has their moments, but some people are just bad people in general. It really sucks when you're related to those bad people because you can't simply erase them from your life. (I'm related to a very bad person, but they're not a sibling.)


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

Very unhappy with my little cousin :/ 
She swears   and she's extremely rude to my aunt and uncle and other family members 
She's only 9!


----------



## Solar (Jun 16, 2014)

My little brother is 3 years younger than me (he's 12) and I honestly cannot stand him. He's rude, stuck up, and thinks he's entitled to whatever he wants. I'm pretty sure he's the favorite in my family. Somehow he always finds some way to get under my skin and then when I end up breaking from his annoyance, I get yelled at for nothing. He also just sits on his lazy *** all day watching YouTube videos and getting served like he's some god. Meanwhile, I'm at summer school trying to get good grades and write my own ticket when it comes to college. Honestly, I have no idea why society thinks you need to get along with your siblings. You meet other people that you just don't get along with all the time, and what do you do? You don't associate with them anymore. It shouldn't be any different for family, just because you're related to them by blood doesn't make them a special case. I get told all the time to be nicer to him, but really my parents should be having that conversation with him. I know this was a bit of a rant but I genuinely hate him.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

if you cant stand her.. then sit
*dadumtiss*


----------



## cIementine (Jun 17, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> if you cant stand her.. then sit
> *dadumtiss*



*OMG I JUST SPAT MY ORANGE JUICE OUT *


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

Avalon said:


> *OMG I JUST SPAT MY ORANGE JUICE OUT *



LOL that post made my day xDDD♥


----------



## cIementine (Jun 17, 2014)

*Dang it went on my keyboard oops*


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

Avalon said:


> *Dang it went on my keyboard oops*



lemme clean that for you.. *wipe wipe*


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 17, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> My little brother is 3 years younger than me (he's 12) and I honestly cannot stand him. He's rude, stuck up, and thinks he's entitled to whatever he wants. I'm pretty sure he's the favorite in my family. Somehow he always finds some way to get under my skin and then when I end up breaking from his annoyance, I get yelled at for nothing. He also just sits on his lazy *** all day watching YouTube videos and getting served like he's some god. Meanwhile, I'm at summer school trying to get good grades and write my own ticket when it comes to college. Honestly, I have no idea why society thinks you need to get along with your siblings. You meet other people that you just don't get along with all the time, and what do you do? You don't associate with them anymore. It shouldn't be any different for family, just because you're related to them by blood doesn't make them a special case. I get told all the time to be nicer to him, but really my parents should be having that conversation with him. I know this was a bit of a rant but I genuinely hate him.



True, but when you're related to someone and you live with them, it's very hard NOT to associate yourself with them.  Like, as much as you dislike them, you're still living under the same roof as them, so the least you can do is just remain civil with each other (eg: just don't talk to each other if you constantly argue and just respect each other, although if you're dealing with a 12 year old here, that's easier said than done...). I mean my friend is good friends with someone of whom I'm not too keen on because they're really immature and often make fun of other people and if I'm standing with them, I don't want the person they're making fun of to think I am too. I don't want to associate myself with them, of course, but I can't exactly walk away either. I mean I could walk away, yeah, but sometimes there are situations when you can't. I don't know, really, all I can say is that you need to just try and ignore your immature brother's behaviour: You arguing back when you're annoyed doesn't help (you should talk to your parents about that instead), because if anything that shows you're "associating" yourself with him, in a way, because you're interacting with him and reacting to his bad behaviour. I really don't know how I can get my point across, but getting stressed and annoyed with your siblings isn't worth it - I know that for a fact.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd be lying if I said I've never wanted to punch my brothers in the face (and I'd be lying again if I said I never have), but we've always been able to get along pretty well.


----------



## xarazura (Jun 17, 2014)

Your sister sounds so horrible ;_; I wouldn't be able to deal with what you go through, but I really hope it changes for the better.

I didn't used to get on with my sister. It was more one-sided too, I'm not the type to argue or be mean, she would just ignore me and not wanna do anything with me, and she made me cry almost every day by saying nasty things to my face or blaming me for things I didn't do and all I ever wanted was just to do things with her like draw, play games, and watch movies  
We're fine now though, we get on well but there honestly was a time when I wanted to strangle her out of pure hatred and revenge for how miserable she made me feel every day.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 17, 2014)

And I thought my life was bad,well it is but not nearly as bad as some people on here..You should tell your sister what you think and stand up to her,just make sure there's someone else in the house to make sure she doesn't hit you...It sounds so gross how she leaves tissues everywhere.

My brother are kind of close.When we were younger we were much closer,but now not so much.He can be mean


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 18, 2014)

Your sister sounds horrid. My brother teased me a lot when we were younger but it wasn't anything serious or traumatising. He'd always call me JJ monkey because I was hairier than him hahaha ._. He was pretty harsh on me when we were kids but it toughened me up a lot. I love my brother now, we get along great and he's my best friend... but sometimes I cannot stand talking to him. He has a lot of anger issues and doesn't have a lot of friends to talk to where he is.. so he always rants to me. I'd like to think that I'm somewhat of an optimistic person but I can only take so much of his negativity before I snap.


----------



## Cou (Jun 18, 2014)

Damn, that sucks, I'm sorry that's happening to you. She sounds so pushy and thinks everything revolves around her omg.

I rarely ever speak with my siblings because I'm always in my room but when I do go outta my room, I see them and 90% of the time, we argue. I have an older sister and little sister.

My older sister was the one I always fought with, she's a year and a half older than me so the age difference/(im)maturity is the same, we would get in each other's head, bicker, yell, and get into fist fight, it was so bad to the point my mom gave up on us. But I just couldn't stand her, she always told me what to do and what not to do. And sometimes when I'm about to do it, then out of nowhere she would tell me to do it, I end up not doing it because I HATE BEING TOLD OF WHAT TO DO SO MUCH, so yeah, it was half our fault. I just wish she would mind her own business and not care about me so much because I felt like I was being watched 24/7 and it was so annoying, like, dude, calm down, you're gonna grow white hair if you keep watching over a stubborn girl like me. But the way she talked to me too was just so cold and her attitude was so terrible, I always compared the way she talked to other people to the way she talked to me and it really hurt me because, I was her sister, why would she be all rude to me and nice to everyone else? I never really cared or compared myself to anyone but with her, there was no other way to prove that she despised me. And then one time we made a plan, we were supposed to go shopping and spend the whole day together, basically sisters thing idk, I got all dressed up and she canceled on me last minute, which wasn't the first time she did it so I got fed up and pretty much just ignored her since then. My mom got really mad because we were supposed to be one family or whatever but we were fighting like all the time so I insisted I wanted to leave but my mom was also kinda getting tired of her so she made me stay and in the end, my sister left. I do feel bad, everything was my fault, if only I didn't get mad so easily but at the same time, if only she didn't do things that made me mad UGH i don't know but I feel so bad, I love her so much and I regret everything. So maybe I'm the kind of sister that one can't stand being around with. But recently I've been seeing her secretly, my mom doesn't want me seeing her so I just kinda don't tell her we hang out, and we've been hanging out a lot, and since it's summer and I only got classes in the morning, I let her come over after and we watch anime and stuff and she leaves before my mom comes home. I feel so terrible and I've begged her to come back, but she really doesn't want to. But the thing is, I think it was the way we were living. She's a great person, just not someone I can live with (why _I_ wanted to leave because tbh I think I'm the mess here) but idk why they just won't let me.

So now, I really treasure my siblings, I don't care anymore, I love them and even if I snap on them sometimes, they're still my favorite people in the world, and I really got no one else but them.


----------



## Leanne (Jun 20, 2014)

I could never, ever dislike my oldest brothers at all.
Maybe it's the age difference, but they have always treated me nicely. Many times they go out of their way to do something for them. I wish I could as much for them as they do for me.


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 20, 2014)

Slap her, call her a dumb *****, and then slap her again. (Works every time.)


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 21, 2014)

My sibling is the only one I'm happy with right now.


----------



## cIementine (Jun 21, 2014)

_My little brother is such a little **** ugh. He's 9 years old.
He is making fun of me 24/7. My parents told me he was sleep talking and said 'I'll kill you Izzy (me)', so literally, 24/7 aha!
But I'm stronger than him, so......_


----------



## hanashi (Jun 21, 2014)

since im a triplet ive always had a really close bond with my sisters, sometimes we have little falling outs but its more or less sorted in 5 minutes. my brother, as loving as he is can be a little bit rough and rude sometimes. but fortunately, im on good terms with them. im sorry that your sister is like that, she seems to have no consideration for your feelings. i hope she soon finally has some sense (i mean, she is 23, she should have some sense!) and stops treating you like dirt; you're not dirt and you are always nice to her, i see no reason for her not to be nice back.


----------



## emre3 (Jun 21, 2014)

Make her read the comments on this thread


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 21, 2014)

Me and my brother have a pretty large age gap, like you and your sister. I'm 21 and he's 28. We've never really talked much, since he's so much older and we're opposite genders, so we could never really relate to each other much. We keep a certain distance from each other, which I guess is a good thing in some ways. But since he's so much older than me, he sort of sees himself as more of my second father than a brother, so he still treats me like I'm 5 years old, which gets really old really fast -_-

Your sister sounds like a class-A jerkwad, though. Hopefully you can put some kind of distance between each other soon :/


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Jun 21, 2014)

just deleting, ignore


----------



## Warrior (Jun 21, 2014)

Ditto with the whole makeup thing and  my sisters, they've been doing it since I was 8, and I'm 17 now. I guess thats why i never got into wearing makeup, but oh well that the reason my skin is pretty ok. 

Big sisters are just annoying. because of the age difference she won't treat you like an actual human being so honestly just ignore her. If she says you did something and you didn't, just say you didn't and then ignore her. 


But what I was going to say is if you're 13 and excercising 8 hours a day, that might be a little too intense, be careful is all.


----------



## NyaaChan (Jun 21, 2014)

She seems mean, I think she wants all the attention on her.

My older and only brother is also a bit annoying.
Compulsive liar, grandmother's favourite, thinks that he is better than everyone and also thinks he is a genius. Always putting blames on me(not anymore, since I don't  leave with my parents) when it was is fault.


----------



## Improv (Jun 21, 2014)

I have no siblings but if I were you I would have broken her legs by now.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 21, 2014)

what i would just change them


----------



## Locket (Jun 22, 2014)

What a terrible sister

I have a 4 year old brother, not pottytrained, and has ODD which makes my life misarable, he hits, kicks, screams, and throws fits over little things (I DON'T wanna have another brother, a sister) I am the oldest, that is sad


----------

